# BMW Body shop in San Diego Area?



## flyin-sti (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm new to this forum so let me know if i'm posting in the wrong category. I've just recently had some damage done the front passenger side quarter pannel with a little door damage. Any one familiar or have had any expierence with BMW Body shops in San Diego?

I'd like to hear! I want to use OEM bmw parts, but I willing to go to an aftermarket body shop and get the OEM parts for the body shop if need be  

`Thanks


----------

